# appletv gentoo install, dhclient cannot put me on network

## h2sammo

this is source of step by step tutorial install: http://code.google.com/p/atv-bootloader/wiki/InstallGentooVer1

i am able to boot, even X works so far, but i dont have network.  here is their wifi hack:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The WiFi interface doesn't have a proper driver, so we have to use NDISwrapper with all the downsides that entails.
> 
> emerge -v -D ndiswrapper
> ...

 

my wpa_supplicant.conf (i am not sure if i need something else in this file... or whether my values are correct):

```
   GNU nano 2.1.10          File: /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf                           

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=0

fast_reauth=1

ap_scan=1

network={

     ssid="Motorola"

     scan_ssid=1

     key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

     psk="paranga"

}

```

my conf.d/net

```
   GNU nano 2.1.10                  File: /etc/conf.d/net                                           

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules=("dhclient")

modules_wlan0=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -iwlan0"

config_wlan0=("dhcp")

dhcpd_wlan0="-t 30 -N"

iwconfig_wlan0="power on"

```

please help.  i have a sbg900 wireless modem providing me with a network in my house. network works with other wireless devices i own.

error says: could not start netmount as net.eth0 could not start.  dhcpclient never starts eth0

----------

## h2sammo

```
 dhcpcd wlan0

wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

wlan0: read_interface: No such device 
```

so the problem is (i think) my module (driver) for the card is not picked up.

if i do a dmesg | grep -i ndiswrapper i do not see the bcmw15 driver driving the network card... i do see however the ndiswrapper running.

more info about the network card:

http://code.google.com/p/atv-bootloader/wiki/InstallWireless

ok im gonna hand type the message... i hate myself right now:

```
 dmesg | grep -i ndiswrapper

ndiswrapper version 1.55 loaded (smp=no, preempt=no)

ndiswrapper: driver bcmw15 (Broadcom, 10/12/2006, 4.100.15.5) loaded

ndiswrapper 0000:02:00.0 enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

ndiswrapper 0000:02:00.0 PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ndiswrapper 0000:02:00.0 setting latency timer to 64

ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:193): log.........

...

ndiswrapper (pnp_start_device:435): Windows driver could not initialize the device (C0000001)

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

h2sammo,

ndiswrapper is the backstop when everthing else has failed for your wireless device, so lets not start there.

First two choices, if they are open to you are in kernel drivers, then third party native linux drivers.

When you use ndiswrapper, it hides (wraps) the windows driver and you will see ndiswrapper in lsmod.

When you use a native driver, it will be listed in lsmod and ndiswrapper must not be.

Having two drivers listed for the same hardware is a very bad thing - it does not hurt the hardware but the device won't work.

Is your device pci (or pccard) or usb ?

Run lspci and see if it shows. If so, make a note of the numbers at the start of the line, then run lspci -n.

Post the line with the same numbers at the start.

If your device is usb, run lsusb and post the entire line that describes the device.

That information will allow us to locate the best driver for your device.

Regardess of the driver you end up using, if your device needs firmware, you need to obtain and install that.

For linux drivers the firmware goes in /lib/firmware for ndiswrapper, there is a tool to extract the firware from the windows drivers and put it in the right place.

----------

## h2sammo

i have searched the matter intensively and it runs out broadcom put out a linux hybrid driver since the ndiswrapper guide came out:

http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php

i had started another thread here : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-806832-highlight-.html

for help on installing it properly with gentoo.  

this is my card: Broadcom Dual-Band 802.11n BCM94321MC (BCM4328) chipset.  This is a PCI-E 1X card in a PCI Express Mini Card form-factor.

pls keep an eye on my thread neddyseagoon.  i appreciate your help

----------

## h2sammo

ok i got the nic to be seen and iwconfig shows eth1. 

```
 eth1      IEE 802.11abgn ESSID:""Nickname""

           Mode: Managed Frequency: 2.412Ghz  Acces Point: Not Associated 

           .

           .

           .

```

i tried to put eth1 on the network with:

```
 

iwconfig eth0 essid Motorola

iwconfig eth0 key s:some-password 
```

my network name is Motorola and i have a local WPA-PSK passphrase password.

i get an error message when i try to set the password about an invalid Set argument.

```
SET failed on device eth1; Invalid argument
```

i have wpa_supplicant setup as follows, from the atv-bootloader tutorial. should i get rid of that? i dont know if it conflicts with this.

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

update_config=0

fast_reauth=1

ap_scan=1

network={

     ssid="Motorola"

     psk="Your Key Here"

}
```

And /etc/conf.d/net to look like this:

```

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dmadwifi"

```

thank you

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Continued here but with a native Linux Driver 

Locked to converge the threads

----------

